# Seitenzahlen nur in einem Abschnitt



## kesnw (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Worddokument mit insgesamt 4 Abschnitten. Ich möchte NUR im 3. Abschnitt Seitenzahlen anzeigen. Wie geht das!


----------



## christine krause (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

Um für einen einzelnen Abschnitt eine abweichende Kopf- oder Fußzeile zu erstellen, unterbreche die Verbindung zwischen den Abschnitten. Klicke auf den Abschnitt, für den eine andere Kopf- oder Fußzeile erstellt werden soll. Klicke auf der Symbolleiste Kopf- und Fußzeile auf "Wie vorherige", um die Kopf- und Fußzeile des aktuellen von der des vorherigen Abschnitts zu trennen.

Im Abschnitt 3 klickst Du den Button an und anschließend kannst Du die Seitenzahlen in den Abschnitt bringen. Zum Schluss noch im Abschnitt 4 ähnlich vorgehen, nur hier die Seitenzahlen wieder herausnehmen.

Ich hoffe das war irgendwie verständlich...?

MfG
Christine


----------



## kesnw (14. April 2005)

Perfekt erklärt, danke


----------

